# Loaded up on GOYA



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife just returned with my Goya foods products. Canned Black beans , red beans. Rice box meals and a bunch of Goya cookies. I support those than stand tall and they do.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Black Beans Matter!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

i bought 6 cans of their black beans today, all there were, and 48 cans of store brand great northern, all there was.

I feel a food shortage coming based on observation of the store shelving of products for the last three months.

I was at a super walmart, asked about navy beans coming in, shelf was empty.

The guy checked and said a delivery would be saturday afternoon, 1 flat of 12 cans!!!!

What the hell!!! that is nothing! usually they have around a 100 cans, supply is slowly drying up in my opinion.

It would be a good idea to buy a years worth of non perishable food now for storage, it is not for long term storage,

it is what I am doing to fill in, in between, and not having to hit into long term stores.

It seems as though they are spreading thinning supplies around hoping for a production increase, before they run out.

Somebody is going to lose out in the long run!

TP and PT were still in short supply, no panic buying from what I could see at the wholesale club and wally world.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My wife bought some we had never heard of it before. I gotta say it's.... delicious stuff! Had the pigeon peas yesterday and jumboligha tonight yum!


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> My wife bought some we had never heard of it before. I gotta say it's.... delicious stuff! Had the pigeon peas yesterday and jumboligha tonight yum!


We are making it a point to buy a few cans everytime we hit the market.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife is from Peru, we've used Goya products for 20+ years, will buy more now!!! Rub their tree hugging leftists pantywaist touchhole faces in it!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Heard this opinion on the Glenn Beck show either today or yesterday that companies are capitulating with BLM so their business don't take a hit financially ie: faking to side with them. What a HUGE mistake far as I'm concerned, I can't hardly buy anything anymore cause I look at the labels of where its made!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> My wife bought some we had never heard of it before. I gotta say it's.... delicious stuff! Had the pigeon peas yesterday and jumboligha tonight yum!


We have been eating Goya Products for 30 years, use their Adobo seasoning all the time.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> We have been eating Goya Products for 30 years, use their Adobo seasoning all the time.


I use it as a dry rub on my chicken thighs. Coat them liberally and let them sit in the refrigerator for several hours before cooking. What incredible flavor. Also use it on my shrimp used in my shrimp paella. Folks that haven't used Adobo seasoning are really missing out. The Goya website has all sorts of recipes using their different products.

I think Latin/Caribbean food is about my favorite. With Goya product anyone can make great food.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> I use it as a dry rub on my chicken thighs. Coat them liberally and let them sit in the refrigerator for several hours before cooking. What incredible flavor. Also use it on my shrimp used in my shrimp paella. Folks that haven't used Adobo seasoning are really missing out. The Goya website has all sorts of recipes using their different products.
> 
> I think Latin/Caribbean food is about my favorite. With Goya product anyone can make great food.


I use it on my chicken thighs and strips also, weekly, l learned about it from a Cuban friend of mine 35-40 years ago.

Have plenty LT stored, purged with nitrogen.

It goes good with music by Perez Prado or Xavier Cugat, love Latin American music.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife just returned with my Goya foods products. Canned Black beans , red beans. Rice box meals and a bunch of Goya cookies. I support those than stand tall and they do.


Yup. You can guess what I'll be buying this week, assuming it isn't already empty from the shelves.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I had not heard of them before... now I'm going out of my way to find and buy: REVERSE BOYCOTT!!! Send their stock through the roof.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I had not heard of them before... now I'm going out of my way to find and buy: REVERSE BOYCOTT!!! Send their stock through the roof.


Yup AOC Donkey mouth wants a boycott... nope I don't think so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will keep loading up on their products. Local grocery store carriers them .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been buying Goya for years. Good stuff. Better buy now, the shelves are getting thinner and thinner on inventory, and not just Goya, everything. Best be prepared for what is surely to come.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the a-holes that think some boycott is going to work - are going to be very disappointed >>> the Hispanic majority customers either don't care about the so-called politics involved or they support the CEO's stand & opinion - you think the Cubans support Biden & DNC Inc? - you think the Catholic Hispanics support the DNC gay & abortion stance - you think the legal Mex community want 5,000 Central America trash coming in? - you think they don't want ICE hauling off the Cartel M-13 members?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have been buying Goya for years. Good stuff. Better buy now, the shelves are getting thinner and thinner on inventory, and not just Goya, everything. Best be prepared for what is surely to come.


Just what I said.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Heard this opinion on the Glenn Beck show either today or yesterday that companies are capitulating with BLM so their business don't take a hit financially ie: faking to side with them. What a HUGE mistake far as I'm concerned, I can't hardly buy anything anymore cause I look at the labels of where its made!!


 Jesse Jackson and other made millions by going to companies and make it clear. If they did not hand over larger amounts of cash he would start a boycott against them. Pepsi paid him big time and much more than was reported under the table.

Now back to Goya. Try some of the cookies. They are good.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went to walmart this morning and specifically looked for Goya products but there wasn’t much on the shelves. I only saw 3 different Goya items available. I bought some of their pink beans.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cuban food....Miami is where to go. Deliciosa! They do _not_ skip on the portions. Caredful, they give half a chicken for one dinner.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> We have been eating Goya Products for 30 years, use their Adobo seasoning all the time.


Same here on buying Guya proucts but I would guess we found em 40 years ago. No comlaints and praise the Lord the owner is a strong Christian conservative. Those are scarce in our current sleazy culture.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Used to work with a full blooded Cuban from Miami. He was a world class cook. Hes the one preached on the overuse of aromatic spices. He say if you put enough so the eater knows what is it...the cook has done used too much. He say give em a tease and try to make em guess what is it. Now it dont work on cinnmon rolls..or Chili...but is a good rule to follow on most things. He say back when he was a kid he Cuban ladies cooked in their apts and hired kids to deliver the goods in SS stackable plates to their customers. He say that was some good cheap eating.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Late today we went out to eat, a celebration of sorts.

We were near a supermarket, I stopped in and checked for the Goya products.

Ended up buying 20 cans of their beans, and a bunch of other stuff including a 20# bag of rice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Used to work with a full blooded Cuban from Miami. He was a world class cook. Hes the one preached on the overuse of aromatic spices. He say if you put enough so the eater knows what is it...the cook has done used too much. He say give em a tease and try to make em guess what is it. Now it dont work on cinnmon rolls..or Chili...but is a good rule to follow on most things. He say back when he was a kid he Cuban ladies cooked in their apts and hired kids to deliver the goods in SS stackable plates to their customers. He say that was some good cheap eating.


I'll have the food and the cars--oh, and the music. Other than that, they can keep Cuba.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Late today we went out to eat, a celebration of sorts.
> 
> We were near a supermarket, I stopped in and checked for the Goya products.
> 
> Ended up buying 20 cans of their beans, and a bunch of other stuff including a 20# bag of rice.


The milk crate has the Goya beans in it in this pile, about 25 cans of Goya in on the house shelf.

There are 96 cans of Wallworld navy and great northern beans in the stack.

They are good for a year here, expiry date is 2 years out front.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I used to know a guy who ate dog biscuits.


----------

